# Okaloosa Island Surf fishing tips



## TN BOY

Hello everyone, I found this website and just joined today. I will be going to Okaloosa Island next week and am really looking forward to some relaxing surf fishing. I surf fished a lot in the past but it was always on the Carolina Islands. There is a true high and low tide there and no sand bars or holes. The bottom is just flat and sloping. I went to Destin a couple of years ago and tried surf fishing and is was very alien to me from what I was used to and all I caught was lady fish (fun but I like to eat) and catfish. Would someone please take a minute and throw some helpful info my way. I have read some different things such as fishing just behind the waves as they break and others say cast as far out as you can. I would really like to catch pompano and reds. Anything else would be a bonus. Any suggestions on technique, bait or anything else would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Brandonf12

when i go to destin, i always fish the okaloosaislandpier in fort walton beach. okaloosaislandpier.com . at the pier you catch alot of pompano, king mackeral, cobia, tarpon, and reds. you might get a red surf fishing, but the pier is way better. if you are going to durf fish, do so along the road between destin and fort walton on the left side going to fort walton. on the other side is the bay. fishing here is better than any of the local beaches.


----------



## TN BOY

How are the jettys to fish, which is better the Destin side of the island or the Fort Walton. Is shrimp the best bait?


----------



## RuddeDogg

*Greetings*

Welcome to the family.


----------



## Fisheadgib

In the surf, we usually fish with sand fleas and pieces of peeled shrimp. I also throw one 20# rod out with a pinfish or cigar minnow on a fishfinder rig. A couple of days ago, the kid accross the street from me (I live in Fort Walton Beach) caught a 32# red in the surf just west of the pier. We've had june grass real bad since May making it difficult to surf fish at times but it doesn't affect the pier or jetties as much. As others have stated, fishing has been good on the pier. Fishing off the jetties is pretty good also and I've always done better on the east jetty.(Destin side) The east jetty is also a much shorter and safer walk on the rocks to get to fishable water. The foot of the Destin bridge next to the Coast Guard station is a pretty good spot also, but you have to go early or late. The rest of the day, theres alot of swimmers and snorkelers. The pier has a website and Halfhitch Tackle in Destin has a website that will help you with whats being caught where and on what. Along with fleas and shrimp, a handful of gotcha's and DOA grubs and shrimp will get you some hookups around the jetties. Good luck and enjoy the vacation.


----------



## TN BOY

Thanks for the information. I will post how I do when we return. If anyone else has any last minute tips I will be here for another few hours. Thanks again.
God Bless,

TN BOY


----------

